# Animals eating outdoor field targets



## warnert27 (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas on what kind of glue to paste outdoor field targets that animals would not like to eat? We typically use wall paper paste, we have mixed diesel fuel and even hot peppers into the glue with no luck.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've had he same problem with moose and squirrels and now use waterbase latex paint. I put the cardboard down on a table, roll it with the unthinned latex paint and then put the target on and rub it in with my hands. It's fast, works great and critters won't touch it. I either buy the cheapest latex available, ask neighbors for unwanted paint or purchase color mixing mistakes that generally go for about a buck a gallon. One of our range captains mixed a number of different colors and wound up with a weird light green that his wife liked and wanted a room done with it!


----------



## rdobias (Jun 24, 2003)

*target glue*

we spray the edges with a cheap bug spray. it dosn't keep all of them away, but it sure helps.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I use wood glue cut with water. Animals don't seem to like it and it sticks even when the target gets wet. I never had much luck with wallpaper paste either.

I know of at least one guy that uses paint, paint on a thick coat on the cardboard then stick the target to it. That didn't work great for me...


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

We use a good quality wallpaper paste and then stir into it about a quart of amnonia to 2-3 gals. of paste. After we did that we have not had any problems.
Terry


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just shoot a REAL animal round


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

We had a problem with squirrels and chipmunks. We use wallpaper paste and mix Cayenne pepper in it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just shoot a REAL animal round


Now WE"RE TALKIN!! :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

we have bees eating our targets , They like the wallpaper paste I think we will try the wood glue this year , We have allready tried the paint it didn't hold up to the Rain here.
John


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees...??? What are you doing in Iowa...:dontknow: I though you lived in Md? I woulda never thunk it...

Buy the gallon jug of elmers wood glue then cut it with water enough so it spreads nice and thin...one jug should do upwards of 7 14 target sets...(I do 2 targets on all the middle range ones)...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

AKRuss said:


> I've had he same problem with moose and squirrels and now use waterbase latex paint. I put the cardboard down on a table, roll it with the unthinned latex paint and then put the target on and rub it in with my hands. It's fast, works great and critters won't touch it. I either buy the cheapest latex available, ask neighbors for unwanted paint or purchase color mixing mistakes that generally go for about a buck a gallon. One of our range captains mixed a number of different colors and wound up with a weird light green that his wife liked and wanted a room done with it!


Problems with Moose & Squirrel???? Perhaps these two would be willing to help with your field course . . . 










LOL!


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

I use Titebond III waterproof (thinned with water) on my home field course. I only have one 35 yard target chewed a little, then left alone, and that's next to the house beside the bird feeder. Last year, we had a bear smash up some of our 3-D targets. Bill G.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> Problems with Moose & Squirrel???? Perhaps these two would be willing to help with your field course . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol3:

Now I think that is funny.


----------

